# Relocating to Valencia



## boeinggirl (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey All,

I'm relocating to Valencia with my work on Nov 1st. I have no idea where to start looking for accommodation.
I'm a pilot so want to stay somewhere that has good transport to the airport, but still near the city/beach.
Does anyone on here have any tips on areas to stay or websites to use?
Thanks in advance!
Maria

p.s I am looking to rent a room/flat and I have no spanish at all. But happy to learn!


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Welcome , how close do you need to be to the airport ? I live 90 minutes from Valencia airport in a town called Javea .. It's stunning, lovely beaches , a thriving port and old town and a fair few Brits but not too many !!! 
If I were you I would do a short term let so you can have a look along the coast , at this time of year there should be some bargains around . Good luck ... It's a great area 
Bernice


----------



## boeinggirl (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.
Ideally max 20 mins from Valencia Airport. If I could live in the city/beach area near the airport that would be great. I'm google happy here such for the area names. I have no idea where to start. Hence asking here!
Is it easy enough to get short term lets down there? Any estate agents you would recommend contacting?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

boeinggirl said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Ideally max 20 mins from Valencia Airport. If I could live in the city/beach area near the airport that would be great. I'm google happy here such for the area names. I have no idea where to start. Hence asking here!
> Is it easy enough to get short term lets down there? Any estate agents you would recommend contacting?


Hiya, I think most of our regulars are tucked up in bed now, Spains an hour ahead, so you'll probably get more replies in the morning. but briefly renting isnt difficult, you either do it privayely thru newspapers, notice boards etc, or you can go to an agent who will show you their "list" (there are plenty of good value properties around at this time of the year) and you go and look. Then its a matter of paying usually one month deposit, one month up front and a negotiable finders fee (never more than a month, but as low as you can get them) You'll probably be expected to sign an 11 month contract, which must be in Spanish to make it legal, so you may want to get it translated

jo xxxx


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

I will speak with my husband. We might be able to rent a room for a few months until you can find something.


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

Spoke to my husband and we are willing to meet you and consider renting a room. Our house is in valencia close to the airport. Bus, metro nearby. Beach is about there miles.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bfpijuan said:


> Spoke to my husband and we are willing to meet you and consider renting a room. Our house is in valencia close to the airport. Bus, metro nearby. Beach is about there miles.


great that you can help:clap2:

please use the Private Message facility to make your arrangements


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> great that you can help:clap2:
> 
> please use the Private Message facility to make your arrangements


ppppsssssttt, boeingirl hasnt got enough posts lol 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> ppppsssssttt, boeingirl hasnt got enough posts lol
> 
> Jo xxx


I knew that 

she'll just have to join in a bit


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

Can I post my email here for her?


----------



## boeinggirl (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey guys 
Thanks for replies. I'm on earlies so sorry for the delay! I can't function getting up at 3am 
That sounds awesome about the room. I'll send you a pm.
Anybody got recommendations on Spanish schools to attend?
Thanks 
Maria


----------



## boeinggirl (Oct 10, 2011)

Bfpijuan said:


> I will speak with my husband. We might be able to rent a room for a few months until you can find something.


I tried sending a message but it wouldn't let me, is there a way to contact you?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

boeinggirl said:


> I tried sending a message but it wouldn't let me, is there a way to contact you?



You need to make five posts before the PM system is activated, its to stop spammers from driving everyone nuts lol!!! So post another one, log off, log on again and you should be ready to go

Jo xxxx


----------



## boeinggirl (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh ok...cheers Jojo!


----------



## boeinggirl (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for the info and help. I've since found someone to move in with so we're now looking for a 2/3 bedroom apartment in the city.

Have you guys any good website I could use? I've been using what I can find on google but you maybe you know some I've missed!

Also has anyone attended the AIP language school in Valencia? If so what did you think of it

Cheers
Maria


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

boeinggirl said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thanks for the info and help. I've since found someone to move in with so we're now looking for a 2/3 bedroom apartment in the city.
> 
> ...


there are several links to national rental websites on the _useful links_ sticky - page 4 I think:confused2:

can't help with the language school though


----------

